# Sykes surface fish sightings



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably a rookie question, but the past 2 weekends out at Sykes late at night, I've seen just schools and schools of small-medium sized fish close to the surface, occasionally even popping out for a jiffy. I just...I have no clue what they are. Anybody familiar with these? I know it's a super vague question, but they are just everywhere and always close to the surface. I guess I've just never seen them before. Thanks in advance for the knowledge!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

LY's? I drove thru some schools over by garcon pt bridge that were so thick I was surrounded by fish for like 15 mins.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Bait!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bait with spanish/reds/specs feeding. Every once in a while you'll see flipper too!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I've definitely seen Flipper out once or twice and I guess given that these guys are in the water and I'm not super educated on spotting species unless they're right in front of my face, I suppose it could any of those mentioned. I guess since I've only seen them the last 2 weeks and never before, maybe it was something unusual. Either way, I'll be back out soon to see what I can see!

Thanks for the intel, gents.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A jack cravalle will make bait shoot up too!!!! Plenty of them out there too!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Flipper and friends were out at Sykes night before last, needless to say, fishing died for quite some time while they frolicked


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't know what you mean by "small-medium", but guessing ladyfish if the size I'm thinking. Very thick right now in the sound around Sykes and the ICW in general. In fact, they are almost a nuisance, although exciting to fight. They are just about everywhere from deep water to shallow. Bite on literally anything.

Walked the Pcola Beach pier the other day to watch the Jet Ski races, and they were loaded off there too. Seems some fishermen on the pier think they are great eating? Can't imagine why, but more power to them if so. Good for keeping them in check. 

Anyway's, ladyfish roll the surface with their fins barely visible, showing like a small shark would.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Next time shine a flashlight in the shadows where they're hitting the surface. If it's Ladyfish you'll see red eyes darting around. Can't bring myself to try eating any of them. Might be good eating for crabs but I can never get anything to hit it except for the occasional shark.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> Don't know what you mean by "small-medium", but guessing ladyfish if the size I'm thinking. Very thick right now in the sound around Sykes and the ICW in general. In fact, they are almost a nuisance, although exciting to fight. They are just about everywhere from deep water to shallow. Bite on literally anything.
> 
> Walked the Pcola Beach pier the other day to watch the Jet Ski races, and they were loaded off there too. Seems some fishermen on the pier think they are great eating? Can't imagine why, but more power to them if so. Good for keeping them in check.
> 
> Anyway's, ladyfish roll the surface with their fins barely visible, showing like a small shark would.


Yeah, the "small-medium" guess was simply because looking down that far off the end of the bridge, I wasn't sure about my judgment...but still, great to know and I thank you for that


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Next time shine a flashlight in the shadows where they're hitting the surface. If it's Ladyfish you'll see red eyes darting around. Can't bring myself to try eating any of them. Might be good eating for crabs but I can never get anything to hit it except for the occasional shark.


I think you're spot on actually. The ONE thing that stood out to me most was the bright reflection....pinkish/reddish...darting from their peepers. So i guess that's what they are. Though, I was using a double drop on 4 oz sinker so no wonder they didn't mess with anything i had. I think also what surprised me is whether flashlight or any source, they are no strangers to making themselves known on or near the surface. I suppose I just don't know enough about them....but it sounds like they're kinda slutty. :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We saw something flopping on top last night, shined my light at it and the eyes glowed...It was a cow nose though....Did have a flipper and her baby around us last night, mom was teaching baby to fish and they had tons of bait to practice!!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

90% of what you're seeing out there are ladyfish man!


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> 90% of what you're seeing out there are ladyfish man!


Well not to discount anyone else's opinion in this thread because it's definitely appreciated, but I've followed much of your Sykes bull red shenanigans on here, so i'll take that as solid word. Thanks much!


----------

